Ask HN: What do you wish you'd know before a job interview? - Avi-D-coder
======
Jackypot
I would say knowing how formally/otherwise to dress. You've either got the
chops or you don't, you can feel out the people you're speaking to during the
interview to gauge how whether you can crack a joke or not. But turning up
either woefully under or over dressed just throws you off your stroke at the
first hurdle. I always explicitly ask what is expected of me ahead of an
interview (with the bonus effect that it they want me to dress up for work, I
know not even to bother with the interview!).

